# Gorilla Rack - shelving for a fish room?



## John (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm just finally starting to get my fish room set up (it's been over a year and a half) and I'm looking at purchasing some shelving for tanks.

I was interested to know what everybody thinks of Gorilla Rack... Any comments, suggestions, warnings? Thanks!

Here are the specs for the rack I'm looking at:

http://www.gorillarack.com/products/packing/PRackIndex.htm#GR 7201


----------



## dudemac (Jun 25, 2006)

I have used a plastic shelf for many years to hold up my 29 gallon tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

It looks good, but see if you can find a weight rating from the manufacturer. Most shelving is rated to hold a centain weight per shelf. Remember water is 8.33 lbs/gallon and try to distribute the weight evenly. Powder coated steel will last years before it rusts and then you can strip it and repaint with spray paint.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I've never heard anything bad about Gorilla Racks if that helps LOL. I've seen them in photos of other peoples fish rooms but I have never used them myself so I can't really give any advice about them other than I know folks do use them!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Ive seen people use these before i also believe they didnt need to change out the boards either. I say go for it with caution! sit on the shelves before putting tanks on


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The GR 7400 says 2000 lbs. / shelf or 240 gallons. Be nice if they posted the others on the website. I've used bare particle board shelf for fishtanks, but they do get wet and sag. I suggest a coat water-resistant primer or varnish for the shelves.


----------

